# New Molly Fish Died With No Symptoms



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello, two days ago I bought new fish from PetSmart. I was going to to go PetSuperMarket, but I forgot that they sell tattoed Mollies which I am highly against! Anyways, the molly tank at PetSmart wasn't that great.. One of the fishes was shimmying, and another one was staring at the filter. The tank didn't look all that healthy to me. So, I bought two female Dalmation short finned mollies and two yellow male guppies. Just today after I got home from the bank, one of my mollies died! The fish seemed perfectly fine this morning, no bumps, scratches, or anything on it's body. However, when I first got it, it was hiding more often than the other fish and it wasn't eating. Did this fish die from too much stress? That's the ONLY symptoms I found with the fish. Tomorrow, I will replace about two gallons of my water with a new one and I will rinse out the filter. The fish I have now all seem perfectly fine and are showing NO Signs what so ever of any diseases. 

My Fish:
2 Dalmation Mollies, 1 is new, the other is 2 years old
3 Emerald Cory Catfish
2 Yellow Guppies, both new

My Tank setup:
10 gallon fully cycled
Carbon filter
Heater that keeps the tank at a constant 78F
Plenty of hiding places. 

I didn't even think about their 14 day return policy before I flushed the fish... oh well :/


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, now my other new molly is having strange symptoms. I decided to watch my fish for a while and I noticed that my new molly is darting around the glass of the tank and she often jumps around the tank, trying to scratch it's self. It also gets up to the surface of the water and jumps, trying to scratch it's self? The fish is FULLY clamped, and when it gets close to an object, it bounces it's self off of it. It sounds to me like an Internal Parasite, the Molly tank in PetSmart is probably infested with this! There are no marks on the outside of the fish at all. I have stopped my filter, stopped the air-rater, and put in a tablet of Jungle Parasite Clear Tank Buddies. It is supposed to treat internal AND external parasites. Just by watching the fish for the past hour, it seems like the fish is getting worse.. I am worried that this fish will not make the night. I also DO NOT WANT the disease to get to any of my other fishes such as my 2 year old Molly.


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

Why did you stop aeration? Many meds are bad about consuming oxygen from the water, aeration is important. You shouldn't turn off your filter either, just remove the carbon.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

afremont said:


> Why did you stop aeration? Many meds are bad about consuming oxygen from the water, aeration is important. You shouldn't turn off your filter either, just remove the carbon.


Hey, sorry for stopping the aeration. I didn't know or not if this medication would affect the aeration or the filter. I woke up this morning to see the fish now swimming normally and is no longer clamped. I have turned on the aeration and the filter, without the carbon. The treatment says to add a tablet every 48 hours and I may do this twice.. However, I used my last tablet last night for this and the fish already seems better.


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

Just leave the carbon out for a couple more days and you should still get some benefit from the original medicine dose. Looks like it's now known as Tetra's Parasite Guard which I have used. Don't know if that's what cured my fish or not, but they didn't die after using it on them. ;-)


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

afremont said:


> Just leave the carbon out for a couple more days and you should still get some benefit from the original medicine dose. Looks like it's now known as Tetra's Parasite Guard which I have used. Don't know if that's what cured my fish or not, but they didn't die after using it on them. ;-)


My fish now seems 100% better. However, I still want to dose by what the box says, I read online that some people have done 1 dose, it seems it goes away, then it comes back. I will go to PetSuperMarket later today to get the Tetra Parasite Guard and maybe another molly, if they have NON tattoed mollies in stock. Yeah, it looks like Tetra bought Junglle Labs.


----------

